# re-using a tank in which a dropsy stricken betta lived



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

i recently lost a betta to dropsy (tear), and i'm wondering if it's safe to reuse the tank without infecting future residents. i was thinking of getting some puffers.

thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

My opinion is that if you keep the tank clean, the plants healthy and growing, and the water clean and well filtered, and don't over feed, the fish won't get dropsy, which I think is a symtom rather than a specific disease. So, just clean the tank with water and maybe some baking soda, and go ahead and reuse it.


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

should i do anything with the driftwood or rocks or anything?
i guess just do 100% water change and clean the filter and whatnot

this is all if i do decide to keep the tank going, i have 3 others so it's not like it's the end of the world, there's just this really nice driftwood i found with an even nicer java fern plant tied to it


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Clean the tank with Hydrogen Peroxide.

It breaks down to water but it oxidizes all organics IIRC.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

It isn't Contagious. and is more like a Body Failure, It happens for no reason sometimes.
Heart Failure Liver Failure, Or internal Infection.

Just wash it like any other tank.


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

do you mean mix hydrogen peroxide in the water or like, use a cloth or something dipped in it

if i just did a complete water change and scrubbed the rocks and side, would that be sufficient probably


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

no just get a brush or similar and wipe down the tank with the hydrogen peroxide.

or just pour a couple bottles in and let it foam away.


----------

